# ::autocad for mac?!::



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

i read somewhere in a blog that *autocad* is going to be released for *mac computers* and that the beta version is already available for users testing...i been trying to search reliable info about the subject but the autodesk page doesnt say anything and i found no beta test for download...

is it true?because this question comes from a long time ago...is autodesk making a move and paying attention finnaly to mac users that need to use parallells and vmwareFusion or work in bootcamp to run autodesk programs?

does anyone know anything about this, i would apreciate if you share the info as well as some debate.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, afaik, none of the Autodesk programs are available for the Mac. You would be better off with third party products:

http://www.autocadformac.com/index.pl?id=2261;isa=Category;op=show

http://turbocad.com/TurboCAD/TurboCADforMac/TurboCADMacDeluxe2D3D/tabid/937/Default.aspx


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

theres the news that i saw:.

http://www.archdaily.com/19718/autodesk-autocad-for-mac-osx/

i hope its true...


----------

